# Real klaasy



## Philth (Jul 28, 2004)

Some pics of my adult female B. klaasi...


----------



## Greaper (Jul 28, 2004)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL TARANTULA!!!


----------



## Philth (Jul 28, 2004)

...and the male that I hope to breed her with.  He prob needs, two more molts, so some time in the year 2014 I plan on hooking them up


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 28, 2004)

thats beautiful...how come i never see slings for sale any place?


----------



## firefox2 (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, very impressive


----------



## JohnxII (Jul 28, 2004)

Very cute & fluffy short legs, I luv 'em! I see these guys command a higher price than, say, emilia's and smithi's. Rare in pet trade I guess?


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 28, 2004)

Gorgeous creatures, both. I've got one, around 3 - 3 1/2", and it's really nervous and jumpy, and will flick hairs like crazy. Is this standard klaasi behavior, or is mine a psycho?


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jul 28, 2004)

**drools** :}  I have a 1.75" now its starting to slowly get its adult colors now. 

Slings are rare to find sometimes. There are a couple of dealers I know who sell them but unsure if they have them on there list still cause they may have sold out. When this spieces comes into the hobby they are bought up quickly


----------



## Pixie (Jul 28, 2004)

Drools, drools, drools...

Awesome Ts and pics!

This is the T species I long for the most and one day I will get one myself.  Until then, I'll have to make do and look at your awesome pics.

Pixie


----------



## Brian S (Jul 28, 2004)

Those are gorgeous!!! I don't recall seeing them before. I want to find some slings of this species!


----------



## Philth (Oct 7, 2004)

*update*

found my girl a older man


----------



## KZoo (Oct 7, 2004)

*Ah, the taran-tango!*

Best of luck on the tryst!! What a beautiful couple ... and they say ballroom dancing is a thing of the past!


----------



## Punisher (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet!  My ladies are waiting!


----------



## Keith Richard (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Philth.....your first four pics are fabulous....she's a great looking girl. I just ordered an adult female G pulchra....I'm wondering if I made the right choice now!


----------



## maxwellxxv (Oct 7, 2004)

she is awesome! i will now add that to my list of Ts


----------

